# The Official Wacky Thread!



## Hulaette (Aug 14, 2015)

From time traveling Men in Black to disappearing objects, come here and talk about what unexplainable things you have experienced in your life.

Is water running up your walls? or maybe your television set is glowing? If you are afraid to tell anyone about what you saw or what your heard than this is the right place for you. We are here waiting for you to share your story with us. Please not not be shy, sit back and enjoy my welcoming thread!


----------



## JellyDitto (Aug 14, 2015)

i saw a skeleton and i got spooped


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 15, 2015)

I used to live in an old house where civil wars and things like that occurred so sometimes weird things would happen at night. One time I saw a ghost of a man in my backyard, then I would always see shadowy figures in my living room. To top it off, the coffee maker would turn on by itself every night.


----------



## sock (Aug 15, 2015)

When we first moved into this house...the kettle was warm...

(If you don't know what I mean by kettle, I mean an electric one that you plug into the mains electricity - it boils water within minutes (I know they're more popular with us English tea drinkers lol))


----------



## Forek (Aug 15, 2015)

AmericanBeauty said:


> I used to live in an old house where civil wars and things like that occurred so sometimes weird things would happen at night. One time I saw a ghost of a man in my backyard, then I would always see shadowy figures in my living room. To top it off, the coffee maker would turn on by itself every night.



Sounds like somebody there did bad things.... Seriously I don't think it was the wars. Seriously.


 * Seriously. *​

*S
 E
  R
   I 
    O 
      U
        S
          L
            Y. *​


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Aug 15, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=q6-ZGAGcJrk


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 15, 2015)

I used to spend the night with my friend who claimed her house was haunted. One night we were sitting in the living room and a picture flew off the wall. It broke and landed about 10 feet from the wall. Another night we were sitting in the livingroom and we noticed a shadow on the wall that looked exactly like a person.It didn't move. We stared at it for about 5 minutes, then it just vanished.


----------



## Sona (Aug 15, 2015)

Shouldn't this be called like a paranormal experience thread? Why freaky LOL ?


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 15, 2015)

I had surgery once done to me couple of years ago and I will not forget what happen to me on that day. When I went to the hospital to have surgery I was really scare and nervous I was terrify as soon as the doctor put me to sleep I came to this peaceful place I never been before it was a beautiful place where all my fears and pain where gone and my whole body was filled with happiness and loved I know it sounds strange, but I really did experience it.

After that strange experience that I went through I do not get scared that often I mean I do get scared at times, but not that much cause I some times feel like there is some one always with me and watching over me which is weird.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 15, 2015)

My younger cat sometimes meows very weirdly.


----------



## Forek (Aug 15, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Shouldn't this be called like a paranormal experience thread? Why freaky LOL ?



I think its because they made like 2 other threads called " Paranormal Experiences "  Paranormal Experience No.1


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 16, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> Shouldn't this be called like a paranormal experience thread? Why freaky LOL ?



It doesn't really matter what my thread is called. Btw I changed the title on my other thread so everyone would stop talking about it. Also when I say "Paranormal" everyone relates it to ghostly activity. Lastly I don't know what to call this thread as of yet so "Freaky" is the best I can describe what the topics are ment to me in this thread.


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 16, 2015)

I thought this was gonna be about BDSM stories and "daddy's" like in 50 Shades of Gray.

My life is a lie.


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 22, 2015)

Today I will talk about my favorite mutant...the Bellehtor!

These mutants are very large in size and can grow up to 10 feet tall and about 7 feet wide including all the blubber they have. They usually range in the color greens or dark blues, or dark purples along with a different dark color on their bellies, any other color would be most rare. These majestic creatures have 8-12 long and thick tentacles and VERY strong and wide bone structure to support their large abdonmen, stomach, and the top half of their body. As far as I know most Bellehtors don't speak human languages but they growl and grunt. They are highly aggressive so be wary if you dare trek on their territory. Lastly I would like to add that a Bellehtor's are carnivores and can eat several pounds of food daily. They belch a lot due to their excessive hunger...but mostly the burping is caused by a slight unstable mutation in their bodies.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 22, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Today I will talk about my favorite mutant...the Bellehtor!
> 
> These mutants are very large in size and can grow up to 10 feet tall and about 7 feet wide including all the blubber they have. They usually range in the color greens or dark blues, or dark purples along with a different dark color on their bellies, any other color would be most rare. These majestic creatures have 8-12 long and thick tentacles and VERY strong and wide bone structure to support their large abdonmen, stomach, and the top half of their body. As far as I know most Bellehtors don't speak human languages but they growl and grunt. They are highly aggressive so be wary if you dare trek on their territory. Lastly I would like to add that a Bellehtor's are carnivores and can eat several pounds of food daily. They belch a lot due to their excessive hunger...but mostly the burping is caused by a slight unstable mutation in their bodies.



I didn't know you played Skyrim.


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't, are are creatures in that game who are identical to what I described?


----------



## Bowie (Aug 22, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I don't, are are creatures in that game who are identical to what I described?



I don't know, but I just looked it up on Google and I got results relating to Skyrim, so I just assumed.


----------



## Hulaette (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, Fall season is coming to be official real soon. I've been spending the last warm days out in the water to stay cool. In the next couple of weeks I will move back into my house in the quiet parts of the city culdesac. (I think the pizza guy knows my secret) but I think hes just curious. lol


----------



## Hulaette (Oct 13, 2015)

It's getting pretty chilly outside now. I wish I had extra blubber to keep warm. But my warm soft blankets are good enough for me! What kinds of mutants would you imagine to have blubber like a walrus?


----------



## Rasha (Oct 13, 2015)

great life lesson; if you spread your buttcheeks your fart comes out silent but more smelly


----------



## Hulaette (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## Xerolin (Dec 1, 2015)

When i was around two years old, I was playing around on the couch, like your average toddler. I fell off, and my head was heading towards the corner of the coffee table. My dad walked in just around then, and he saw me just get pushed to the side, like an invisible hand. We believe it was an angel c:
Also my dad says when he was a teenager, he saw a ufo. I believe all this kind of stuff. Aliens, ufos, secret societies, that kind of stuff.


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 1, 2015)

Me and my family had just moved in to a house and a WW1 officer had live there once and during the war he had got gassed and he had faulty breathing and he died in the house we where living in. At night we could hear ruffled breathing coming from the floorboards. It annoyed us so we moved out and they were refurbishing the house for new people moving in and they found a gas mask within the floorboards...


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 1, 2015)

My studies are focused on mutant/alien anatony, potions, freaky events, and strange monsters etc. I'm not scared of any of them but I am terrified of bad spirits and demons/poltergeists. Do you know of any secret societies?


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 1, 2015)

Well my grandfather is passed away about 4 years now and sometimes I can feel something tapping my shoulder and that was his way of communicating as he didnt talk much and I know its him... I don't know if that's what your looking for or not....


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 1, 2015)

cassieok5 said:


> Well my grandfather is passed away about 4 years now and sometimes I can feel something tapping my shoulder and that was his way of communicating as he didnt talk much and I know its him... I don't know if that's what your looking for or not....



A human soul wandering Earth isn't a a mutant of any kind. I am looking for people to bring their stories about weird alien encounters and such to this thread.


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 1, 2015)

Ahhhh I see


----------



## radioloves (Dec 1, 2015)

I like a lot of thrilling, suspense, scifi, horror kind of ghost stories more specifically there was this one that I liked a lot about mental illness and psychological thinking to it. (ahaha not even a ghost story lol) It had a lot of foreshadowing and flashbacks of the wrong things in the story and it's great since it gets you thinking and guessing and really trying to pay attention to what is going on! why i love these kind of stories is because after all the thoughts and guesses, the real meaning and answer comes out and it totally alters what you had in mind.. phswahhh!


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 1, 2015)

I think Lottie is cuter and has a better personality than Isabelle.


Come at me scrublords, i'm ripped.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 4, 2015)

So...this weird thing happened when I was 17. School had just let out for the day and my friend Eddie dropped me off at home...keep in mind, my street was empty and we didn't see anyone outside...I unlocked the front door , threw my backpack down and turned to go to the mailbox...and out of nowhere, I see three men in black suits walking one behind the other in a straight line past my house..on the opposite side, there were two women in white dresses walking in a straight line going in the opposite direction..something about it creeped me out so I turned, slammed my front door shut and peeked out the window and they were gone...I mean, it took less than 10 seconds for me to close my door and look out the window so how did they disappear that fast?... I told my mom about it and she just laughed it off and said they were probably Jehovah witnesses...but Jehovah witnesses can't just vanish like that.....To this day, I still wonder...did I see the muthafreakin men in black?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 6, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


>



Isn't that The Cutie Map, but with purple aliens instead of technicolor ponies, and with 4 core colors (purple, yellow, green, blue) instead of the grey equality marks?


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 13, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Isn't that The Cutie Map, but with purple aliens instead of technicolor ponies, and with 4 core colors (purple, yellow, green, blue) instead of the grey equality marks?



Cutie map? I don't know what you are talking about. Its not ponies, they are aliens.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 13, 2015)

I REALLY WANNA PLAY DONKEY KONGA RIGHT NOW


----------



## JellyDitto (Dec 13, 2015)

i got spooped by a cucumber


----------



## Llust (Dec 14, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> i got spooped by a cucumber



ugh, dont you hate it when cucumbers spoop the sht out of you? cucumbers are a serious threat to society imo


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 14, 2015)

Is anyone here familiar with self-mutation?


----------



## Bowie (Dec 14, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Is anyone here familiar with self-mutation?



No, and you shouldn't be either.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 14, 2015)

Bowie said:


> No, and you shouldn't be either.



Why not? I thought you were all for the idea of aliens and mutant debates? I don't understand why you are so against it all of the sudden.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 14, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Why not? I thought you were all for the idea of aliens and mutant debates? I don't understand why you are so against it all of the sudden.



I'm not against it, but when it comes down to doing things to your body like that, it's considered self-harm depending on how extreme you go. You shouldn't be doing anything, fantastical or not, which involves harming yourself. It's wrong.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 14, 2015)

I didn't say mutilation...I said MUTATION!!! There is a difference you know. Self mutation is when you purposely consume a potion that alters your physical appearance and get off on it


----------



## Bowie (Dec 14, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I didn't say mutilation...I said MUTATION!!! There is a difference you know. Self mutation is when you purposely consume a potion that alters your physical appearance and get off on it



Stuff like that is not safe. You shouldn't take any potion that anybody offers you, unless it's from somebody you trust like a parent. They are drugs, and could seriously harm you.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 15, 2015)

Okay, you clearly have no clue what I'm talking about Bowie. Drugs and potions are two completely different things. You should know that I've been practicing the art of potion making AND mutations of all sorts since before I was 10 years old. You humans call it witchcraft or black magic of the sort. I assure you when I say "potions" I do NOT mean drugs. I am highly against the idea of  bad drugs and I find it offensive. Believe it or not I know exactly what I'm doing and I consider myself as an expert on physical mutations and alien/mutant anatomy.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Drugs and potions are two completely different things. You should know that I've been practicing the art of potion making since before I was 10 years old. You humans call it witchcraft or black magic of the sort. I assure you when I say "potions" I do NOT mean drugs. I am highly against the idea of drugs and I find it offensive. Believe it or not I know exactly what I'm doing and I consider myself as an expert on physical mutations and alien/mutant anatomy.



I don't mean to be rude but there comes a point when you have to put your foot down on something and say that it's not true. While it's all fun and games to say you believe in aliens and paranormal activity and all that fun stuff, just as I do, if you're physically putting yourself in situations, regardless of their relation to whatever it is you believe in spiritually, you should not be putting yourself in situations where you are drinking strange substances. It's not safe and you are no magical potion maker, and nobody else is. It's not safe to drink things you find laying around or things you mix with other things. And don't take anything a stranger gives you, whether they say they're mad scientists or not.


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Drugs and potions are two completely different things. You should know that I've been practicing the art of potion making since before I was 10 years old. You humans call it witchcraft or black magic of the sort. I assure you when I say "potions" I do NOT mean drugs. I am highly against the idea of drugs and I find it offensive. Believe it or not I know exactly what I'm doing and I consider myself as an expert on physical mutations and alien/mutant anatomy.



there's the "you humans" again. whats up with you addressing us as that? i dont find it offensive, its just confusing. leave the mutation stuff to the actual scientists


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 15, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I don't mean to be rude but there comes a point when you have to put your foot down on something and say that it's not true. While it's all fun and games to say you believe in aliens and paranormal activity and all that fun stuff, just as I do, if you're physically putting yourself in situations, regardless of their relation to whatever it is you believe in spiritually, you should not be putting yourself in situations where you are drinking strange substances. It's not safe and you are no magical potion maker, and nobody else is. It's not safe to drink things you find laying around or things you mix with other things. And don't take anything a stranger gives you, whether they say they're mad scientists or not.



You think believing in aliens and mutants is all just fun and games? it may be that way to some other people but to me I think it is a serious subject to study. You should probably me more accepting to other people's likes and beliefs. What I study isn't harming you or other people so why do you act like it's such a bad thing?


----------



## piichinu (Dec 15, 2015)

wacky webkinz world


----------



## seliph (Dec 15, 2015)

so when will these aliens take you back to jupiter or w/e


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

jinico said:


> so when will these aliens take you back to jupiter or w/e



i dont think they want her back


----------



## piichinu (Dec 15, 2015)

she was excommunicated for her blaspheming

- - - Post Merge - - -

may i ask, do you have multiple personas fursonas and scalesonas, geek? or are you a basic mermaid?


----------



## tumut (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> You think believing in aliens and mutants is all just fun and games? it may be that way to some other people but to me I think it is a serious subject to study. You should probably me more accepting to other people's likes and beliefs. What I study isn't harming you or other people so why do you act like it's such a bad thing?


you seem really cool 

wanna yiff?


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 15, 2015)

Lol, that isn't the case. If I told you the truth this thread would go up in flames. I'll just not say anything more and lets continue to have a fun debate. Because all I want outta this forum is to have fun and laugh with you fellow TBT'ers


----------



## piichinu (Dec 15, 2015)

the truth? seriously please tell. is the US government in on this?


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

Dixx said:


> you seem really cool
> 
> wanna yiff?



oH MY GOD
PLS NO


----------



## tumut (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Lol, that isn't the case. If I told you the truth this thread would go up in flames. I'll just not say anything more and lets continue to have a fun debate. Because all I want outta this forum is to have fun and laugh with you fellow TBT'ers



You don't wanna yiff ?



- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd really like some mermaid in my life


----------



## seliph (Dec 15, 2015)

geekaloompa confirmed for illuminuminati


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

Dixx said:


> You don't wanna yiff ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how are you supposed to make the babies
explain


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 15, 2015)

Dixx said:


> You don't wanna yiff ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not know what a "yiff" is. Is it another social media platform?

Answering your other question, I don't think I'm even fertile to begin with so I will say that I don't know how my mermaid form can produce.


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> I do not know what a "yiff" is. Is it another social media platform?



its furry p*rn


----------



## seliph (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm ****ing wheezing lord help me


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

jinico said:


> I'm ****ing wheezing lord help me



get some yiffing action on to calm yourself down


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh sweet mother of arceus I DO NOT wanna yiff anyone!


----------



## piichinu (Dec 15, 2015)

did you google it and check google images? that might change your mind


----------



## Mariah (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Lol, that isn't the case. If I told you the truth this thread would go up in flames. I'll just not say anything more and lets continue to have a fun debate. Because all I want outta this forum is to have fun and laugh with you fellow TBT'ers



Please share _the truth_ with us.


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Answering your other question, I don't think I'm even fertile to begin with so I will say that I don't know how my mermaid form can produce.




if mermaids dont reproduce then how are they still around lmao


----------



## Bowie (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> You think believing in aliens and mutants is all just fun and games? it may be that way to some other people but to me I think it is a serious subject to study. You should probably me more accepting to other people's likes and beliefs. What I study isn't harming you or other people so why do you act like it's such a bad thing?



It's harming you, that's for sure! It's a nice little topic to discuss here and there, and I joke about being an alien and stuff, but it's just in fun, and I don't think it's right for it to go as far as you keep taking it. I don't want you consuming things from strangers. You seem like a very vulnerable young girl and I don't want you to get hurt, by yourself or by other people.


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Please share _the truth_ with us.



i think i know the truth


Spoiler:  



mermaids are just a myth. shh, dont tell anyone


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 15, 2015)

Bowie said:


> It's harming you, that's for sure! It's a nice little topic to discuss here and there, and I joke about being an alien and stuff, but it's just in fun, and I don't think it's right for it to go as far as you keep taking it. I don't want you consuming things from strangers. You seem like a very vulnerable young girl and I don't want you to get hurt, by yourself or by other people.



What gave you the idea that I take stuff from strangers? Of course I would NEVER do that! How stupid do you think I am? Just saying.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> What gave you the idea that I take stuff from strangers? Of course I would NEVER do that! How stupid do you think I am? Just saying.



You've said in one of your recent blog posts that a man offered to mutate with you and you accepted. That freaked me out. Keep it all in fun, all right? Don't take things too seriously. You know what's real and what's not and you're not stupid.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh! I see why that freaked you out. I should have been more specific. The man didn't offer any drugs in any way. What happen is that...uh...this may be hard for you to comprehend...when I said that out bodies merged together I ment that the power within our bodies formed a link that created a magical transformation process. Do you follow?


----------



## Bowie (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Oh! I see why that freaked you out. I should have been more specific. The man didn't offer any drugs in any way. What happen is that...uh...this may be hard for you to comprehend...when I said that out bodies merged together I ment that the power within our bodies formed a link that created a magical transformation process. Do you follow?



I'm so sorry, but that doesn't make much sense to me. It makes me uncomfortable to think a man came and told you he wanted to magically merge with your body.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 15, 2015)

Well, welcome to the life of mutants and monsters!

Basically what I'm trying to say is that a link formed between us and he shared his power with me temporary


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 15, 2015)

I've never read dumber posts in my life.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Well, welcome to the life of mutants and monsters!
> 
> Basically what I'm trying to say is that a link formed between us and he shared his power with me temporary



are u like a part of the teenage mutant ninja turtles or something


----------



## piichinu (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Well, welcome to the life of mutants and monsters!
> 
> Basically what I'm trying to say is that a link formed between us and he shared his power with me temporary



does that mean he fked you


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

idk if this thread is for roleplaying as aliens or what


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Tao (Dec 15, 2015)

So, are you top half fish bottom half person or what?


Are we gonna make fish taco's together or not?


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


>



this is from the show 'mako mermaids.' did you really think this this was legit or did you just want to entertain us


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 15, 2015)

mimihime said:


> this is from the show 'mako mermaids.' did you really think this this was legit or did you just want to entertain us



I just wanted to entertain you. Another reason is that I wanted to start a discussion about the possibilities of this scenario happening

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> So, are you top half fish bottom half person or what?
> 
> 
> Are we gonna make fish taco's together or not?



My legs turn into a mermaid tail if they get wet. My upper body stays normal


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

Spoiler: so is this what you look like


----------



## tumut (Dec 15, 2015)

Today I learned that mermaids don't count as scalies and they don't like to yiff either.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 15, 2015)

mimihime said:


> Spoiler: so is this what you look like



Close, but no where near as hideous and scaley. lol


----------



## Llust (Dec 15, 2015)

Dixx said:


> they don't like to yiff either.



seriously? that sucks. humans ftw


----------



## Tao (Dec 15, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> My legs turn into a mermaid tail if they get wet. My upper body stays normal





Geekaloompa said:


> Close, but no where near as hideous and scaley. lol




I'm sorry, but it's not gonna work.  I only do top half fish and I like a nice scaley leg to rub my paws against.


It's not me, it's you.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 15, 2015)

Isn't Mako Mermaids that teen drama you said you liked? You shouldn't take them so seriously. They're only stories! It's fun to watch but it's not reality. If only it were.


----------



## Llust (Dec 16, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Isn't Mako Mermaids that teen drama you said you liked? You shouldn't take them so seriously. They're only stories! It's fun to watch but it's not reality. If only it were.



^
this reminds of that time my younger cousin started getting into this cartoon about fairies. she was so obsessed with them that she desperately wanted to be a fairy herself - i went out and bought her wings and everything and i sht you not, she literally walked around everywhere with those wings (at school, the mall, the mark, etc) for a couple of weeks. it was the cutest thing at first but it got annoying bc she was constantly talking about fairy bullsht and trying to get people to believe in fairies. even her parents got annoyed to the point where they tried getting me to be her temporary mom lmao


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 16, 2015)

mimihime said:


> ^
> this reminds of that time my younger cousin started getting into this cartoon about fairies. she was so obsessed with them that she desperately wanted to be a fairy herself - i went out and bought her wings and everything and i sht you not, she literally walked around everywhere with those wings (at school, the mall, the mark, etc) for a couple of weeks. it was the cutest thing at first but it got annoying bc she was constantly talking about fairy bullsht and trying to get people to believe in fairies. even her parents got annoyed to the point where they tried getting me to be her temporary mom lmao



If someone wants to believe in a certain thing than why discourage it? It's supposed to be a happy innocent belief when it comes to faeries, mermaids, or elves. etc.


----------



## Llust (Dec 16, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> If someone wants to believe in a certain thing than why discourage it? It's supposed to be a happy innocent belief when it comes to faeries, mermaids, or elves. etc.



lol i never said i was discouraging her belief in fairies, she'll eventually stop caring about them when shes older. it just gets annoying


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 16, 2015)

mimihime said:


> lol i never said i was discouraging her belief in fairies, she'll eventually stop caring about them when shes older. it just gets annoying



Ah, okay. I think that the fact that you get annoyed is because you have not yet open your mind to the possibilities of such creatures existing.


----------



## Llust (Dec 16, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Ah, okay. I think that the fact that you get annoyed is because you have not yet open your mind to the possibilities of such creatures existing.



i believe in the possibility of there being other life forms outside of earth, but not the myths like fairies, santa, elves, etc. i need scientific proof and as far as i know, there are no legit documents or discoveries of actual mermaids being found so im not sure if you genuinely think you're a mermaid or if you're roleplaying as one


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 16, 2015)

mimihime said:


> i believe in the possibility of there being other life forms outside of earth, but not the myths like fairies, santa, elves, etc. i need scientific proof and as far as i know, there are no legit documents or discoveries of actual mermaids being found so im not sure if you genuinely think you're a mermaid or if you're roleplaying as one



It's 2015...don't you think mermaids or whatnot should be accepted amongst the human world by now? Like how do you know that the person you are communicating with might not be fully human? Could be a vampire, maybe a merperson, or perhaps a spell caster?


----------



## Llust (Dec 16, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> It's 2015...don't you think mermaids or whatnot should be accepted amongst the human world by now? Like how do you know that the person you are communicating with might not be fully human? Could be a vampire, maybe a merperson, or perhaps a spell caster?



as i already mentioned, imagination doesnt cut it for me. i need scientific proof to actually believe something exists, just like everything else and im pretty sure if those things did exist then there would be documentaries and news about it all -- not including the fake ones. myths like vampires and wizardry was made up from imagination. i dont have a problem with people being into mermaids and such, but spreading false information is a different story


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 16, 2015)

mimihime said:


> as i already mentioned, imagination doesnt cut it for me. i need scientific proof to actually believe something exists, just like everything else and im pretty sure if those things did exist then there would be documentaries and news about it all -- not including the fake ones. myths like vampires and wizardry was made up from imagination. i dont have a problem with people being into mermaids and such, but spreading false information is a different story



One of the reasons why there isn't very much collected documentries about mermaids or vampires the other kinds avoid the human society at all costs. We like to stay out of sight from the human eyes. We know what damage they can do out of fear.


----------



## Llust (Dec 16, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> One of the reasons why there isn't very much collected documentries about mermaids or vampires the other kinds avoid the human society at all costs. We like to stay out of sight from the human eyes. We know what damage they can do out of fear.



you were born out of human genitals. do explain how this lead to being a mermaid


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 16, 2015)

mimihime said:


> you were born out of human genitals. do explain how this lead to being a mermaid



How can you be so sure of that? Do tell, I would like to know


----------



## Llust (Dec 16, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> How can you be so sure of that? Do tell, I would like to know



this is stupid imo, the mermaid act is really annoying and im sure everyone else can agree on this. i dont see the point in arguing over the false information you're providing


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 16, 2015)

Well to you it is false because you thrive on face to face evidence. I'm disapointed that my words are not pleasing enough to you, to other people that is evidence enough. I hope you can open your mind in the future, or at least take this into account because for a handful of people, weather they be on TBT or offline in New York my threads are of great fascination. Please don't speak for others on here.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 16, 2015)

Oh, for crying out loud.

Everybody knows you're not any sort of a bloody mermaid, or any kinda of spiritual, paranormal, or scary monster that obnoxiously burps or whatever. They're stories. It's totally fine to have a hobby and have a fantasy, but you need to quit taking it so far. It just makes you seem rude and oblivious to everything else in the world, which makes it incredibly hard for people to connect with you.

At first it was cool, but it's the only thing you want to talk about, and you take every opportunity you get to proclaim yourself separate from this species, that you're a mermaid, you're confronted by men wanting to merge with your body and mad scientists on a daily basis, and all of this other ridiculous stuff that you know in your head isn't true. I'm not saying you can't be yourself, and that you should change for other people, but for your own good you need to stop taking it all so seriously.

That's all I have to say. I don't want to say anything I'm gonna regret later.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't think Im taking anything to far. I love what I do and it's my passion! What kinds to things are you passionate about Bowie?


----------



## Bowie (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm done.


----------



## Ragdoll (Dec 16, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Close, but no where near as hideous and scaley. lol



w8 why not? pls do tell ur whole story once more, i cant believe ur still on this after so many months omg


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 16, 2015)

Ragdoll said:


> w8 why not? pls do tell ur whole story once more, i cant believe ur still on this after so many months omg



You can go check out my blogs on this forum. I'm not going to repeat myself over and over. If you would like to know about my story you can make a request for a story if you want


----------



## Ragdoll (Dec 16, 2015)

nvm not interested anymore. also pls lower ur ego


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 16, 2015)

Whats wrong with being confident in your studies? I can be as enthusiastic as much as I want. I really don't understand what the problem is.


----------



## Ragdoll (Dec 16, 2015)

o no i wasnt talking about that . srry ill explain in vm


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 20, 2015)

Tonight's post will be on a mature topic of mating rituals!

I myself to not partake in any human traditions of the mating act. I am interested in something else that is much different. I am attracted to Bellehtor creatures. They are massive beings that can reach up to about 10 feet tall and almost just as wide! There abdomens are the biggest part of their body so because of fat they carry large amounts of extra blubber. Some types of Bellehtor have tentacles and some don't. A Bellehtors lower body is always wider than their upper body, this is so their stomachs massive size and weight is supported. I will not go into detail on how the mating ritual goes. This is a family friendly site so I'm going to keep this PG


----------



## Esphas (Dec 21, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Tonight's post will be on a mature topic of mating rituals!
> 
> I myself to not partake in any human traditions of the mating act. I am interested in something else that is much different. I am attracted to Bellehtor creatures. They are massive beings that can reach up to about 10 feet tall and almost just as wide! There abdomens are the biggest part of their body so because of fat they carry large amounts of extra blubber. Some types of Bellehtor have tentacles and some don't. A Bellehtors lower body is always wider than their upper body, this is so their stomachs massive size and weight is supported. I will not go into detail on how the mating ritual goes. This is a family friendly site so I'm going to keep this PG



same


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 21, 2015)

Speaking of Mermaids, have you any recognition of this character?


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 21, 2015)

So what's the difference between mermaids and mermen? Are they different species or just different sexes? Mermaids are mostly portraited as beautiful girls with their bottom half being fish whilst merman get portraited as scary monsters.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 21, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> So what's the difference between mermaids and mermen? Are they different species or just different sexes? Mermaids are mostly portraited as beautiful girls with their bottom half being fish whilst merman get portraited as scary monsters.



You are correct on the Mermaids and Mermen being different genders. Mermen are not scary monsters. In fact that are very hansome but fierce!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Speaking of Mermaids, have you any recognition of this character?



No I do not know who that cartoon character is.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 23, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> You are correct on the Mermaids and Mermen being different genders. Mermen are not scary monsters. In fact that are very hansome but fierce!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



She's from The Legendary Starfy. Her only purpose is to be a save point.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 23, 2015)

I looked it up on google images and it looks like a cute game!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 23, 2015)

*two thumbs up, cheesy grin*


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 23, 2015)

Have you had any strange encounters in your life? If anything comes to mind please do tell!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 23, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> Have you had any strange encounters in your life? If anything comes to mind please do tell!



I remember, as some sort of dreamlike weirdness, a "webcomic" called Antics. The characters were a green guy named Fletcher, a red guy named Copernicus, and many more weird things.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 23, 2015)

What are you thoughts on the idea of a possible mutant encounter? How would you imagine the scenario playing out?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2015)

I had a really good friend who I used to talk to about aliens online and he told me this really amazing story of a very weird encounter he had one night when him and his younger brother were home alone while his parents were out on a date night. He said it first started with them playing video games in their room together and they were staying up kind of late, it was maybe 11 and his parents were still out, and they heard their cat screaming like when cats fight each other followed by a kind of crashing noise so them paused their game and went out to the living room and saw a lamp knocked over so they were looking for their cat in there when they heard the cabinets in their kitchen slamming open and stuff falling on the ground, they got scared at this point thinking they were getting robbed so they were trying to sneak around to the other side of the house where their phone was and they had to pass the two entries to the kitchen to get there. When they got close they could heard weird guttural noises and heavy breathing and they smelt a really strong what seemed like sulfery kind of smell (he said bad eggs) and since he was the older brother he peaked around the corner into the kitchen and first he saw the tip of a long tail with patchy grey and green scales all up it and while he was leaning in more to see what was at the end of the tail the eating/heaving breathing stopped so he ducked back out of the entry and whatever was in there stood still for a second and he said it made like when a "dog sniffs under a door to see if your there" kind of sniffing noise and then the eating continued, they hurried past the one entry and then while in the hallway before the second entry his little brother knocked something off a little table and whatever it was took off, he said he peeked in just as it headed out the kitchen door and saw a hand with extra long fingers and big gnarly grey claws. he also said when the thing walked it sounded sloppy and wet. Then he called the cops freaking out and their parents came home and the police said it was probably just some homeless man and he lied and told his brother that's probably all it was cause his little brother never saw any part of it, but I guess it had ripped through the screen door, and there were like big gashes dug out of the door itself by the doorknob like it couldn't grab it? And the food and stuff in the cabinets had just been bitten through instead of opened. It was one of my favorite stories and he said he hadn't told a lot of people because everyone would have thought he was mad.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 26, 2015)

Oh. This thread devolved into a paranormal thread.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 30, 2015)

This theory came to me just now. Do you think that the gay, lesbian, bi, or transsexual agenda is the result of the human evolution process? I think that there will be a new sexual orientation in the human race in a couple hundred years...maybe even sooner! I do not look at this as a human genetic defect in the brain, I see it as a change in the human physiology only in a selected few. Not everyone will be ???sexual. Like say in like 10 or 1oo years, a human baby will be born but with no 100% female parts nor 100% male parts. But the sexual organs will function as both male and female...meaning that the individual can produce offspring with a male and a female. What is your scientific standpoint?


----------



## Trundle (Dec 30, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> This theory came to me just now. Do you think that the gay, lesbian, bi, or transsexual agenda is the result of the human evolution process? I think that there will be a new sexual orientation in the human race in a couple hundred years...maybe even sooner! I do not look at this as a human genetic defect in the brain, I see it as a change in the human physiology only in a selected few. Not everyone will be ???sexual. Like say in like 10 or 1oo years, a human baby will be born but with no 100% female parts nor 100% male parts. But the sexual organs will function as both male and female...meaning that the individual can produce offspring with a male and a female. What is your scientific standpoint?



So you think humankind will be androgynous like slugs in 10 years?


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 30, 2015)

When you say "slugs" you are putting words into my mouth. Also there are already androgynous people who exist. Some gay men can be masculine but walk and move like a female.


----------



## Trundle (Dec 30, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> When you say "slugs" you are putting words into my mouth. Also there are already androgynous people who exist. Some gay men can be masculine but walk and move like a female.



It exists in social constructs obviously, which is irrelevant to your original post. I obviously meant androgynous in the definition you had already defined, which is why I mentioned slugs. I'm not sure why you set up an idea just to suddenly bring it off topic.


----------



## Hulaette (Dec 30, 2015)

Trundle said:


> It exists in social constructs obviously, which is irrelevant to your original post. I obviously meant androgynous in the definition you had already defined, which is why I mentioned slugs. I'm not sure why you set up an idea just to suddenly bring it off topic.



I see, I was so focused on the physical form of it that I lost sight of the idea and socials of it. Thank you for helping me realize that.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey fellow TBT'ers! Check out this funny video! This is not mine and I claim NO copyright! Credit goes to the original creator who made this video, not me!


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 13, 2016)

Casual Transformation is a term that I invented tonight. Now the meaning to this term is still in the works so bare with me. It's when a person alters their outer physical appearance without being phased by it at all and than carry on with whatever they were doing.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 27, 2016)

Did you know that you can actually teach yourself to have lucid dreams? A lucid dream is where you are in full control of your body and the surroundings around you. To make this happen it takes years of practice. Meditation is the first key to controlling your dreams. If any of you want to seek a mentor than don't hesitate to PM me anytime!


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 27, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> Did you know that you can actually teach yourself to have lucid dreams? A lucid dream is where you are in full control of your body and the surroundings around you. To make this happen it takes years of practice. Meditation is the first key to controlling your dreams. If any of you want to seek a mentor than don't hesitate to PM me anytime!



Lucid dreaming is pretty cool. I usually have them right before I wake up.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

lucid dreaming is really cool. however, i'm never able to make myself do it. every time after i wake up from a dream, i mourn the loss of my chance to lucid dream


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 28, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> Did you know that you can actually teach yourself to have lucid dreams? A lucid dream is where you are in full control of your body and the surroundings around you. To make this happen it takes years of practice. Meditation is the first key to controlling your dreams. If any of you want to seek a mentor than don't hesitate to PM me anytime!



I actually have lucid dreams pretty often.  It's random when it happens so I can't control that part, but I am conscious that I'm in a dream state & make decisions based on that.  It's pretty weird


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 28, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I actually have lucid dreams pretty often.  It's random when it happens so I can't control that part, but I am conscious that I'm in a dream state & make decisions based on that.  It's pretty weird



You can use your own thoughts within the dream to control other people and/or things and objects in your lucid dream. Lucid dreams can feel 100% real so you are unaware that it is a dream. I think sometimes one does know it is just a lucid dream.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 28, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> You can use your own thoughts within the dream to control other people and/or things and objects in your lucid dream. Lucid dreams can feel 100% real so you are unaware that it is a dream. I think sometimes one does know it is just a lucid dream.



I think if you're unaware that it's a dream, then it's really not a lucid dream then... just by definition a lucid dream is one where you're actually conscious that you're dreaming


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 7, 2016)

Bump, It's been a while


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 9, 2016)

There are probably TONS of undiscovered creatures that humans don't know about yet. But those you do know about alot of people are scared of them. What sort of supernatural beings are you scared of? As for me I am terribly afraid of zombies! I don't like anything about them and I get disgusted even at the thought of them!


----------



## Mariah (Mar 9, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> There are probably TONS of undiscovered creatures that humans don't know about yet. But those you do know about alot of people are scared of them. What sort of supernatural beings are you scared of? As for me I am terribly afraid of zombies! I don't like anything about them and I get disgusted even at the thought of them!



Why be afraid of things that aren't real?


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 9, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Why be afraid of things that aren't real?



Have you ever met a vampire before? Seriously.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 9, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> Have you ever met a vampire before? Seriously.



No, because they're not real...?


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 9, 2016)

Mariah said:


> No, because they're not real...?



Has anything weird or creepy happened in your life that you recall? Have you met someone who you thought was mysterious? Anything at all?


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

I mean... Do night terrors count? The... visual kind?


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 15, 2016)

FerahL said:


> I mean... Do night terrors count? The... visual kind?



I used to wake up crying hysterically up until I was about 6 or 7. But I don't recall it it was a nightmare or sleep terror because it was over 20 years ago. I don't think a night terror counts as it doesn't exist in the physical world.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 20, 2016)

Did you know that the Siren song lyrics change depending on what part of the ocean a mermaid lives in? As far as I've studied I know that there is the Northern Pod Siren Song and a Southern Pod Siren Song. I have yet to learn if there is an Eastern Pod and Western Pod Siren Song because I have not heard it before.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 20, 2016)

I've always wondered if you could possible eat little bits of yourself as sustenance, like auto-cannibalism... Like, if you were to eat little bits of skin or hair. How long could you possibly go without regular food?


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 20, 2016)

BluePikachu47 said:


> I've always wondered if you could possible eat little bits of yourself as sustenance, like auto-cannibalism... Like, if you were to eat little bits of skin or hair. How long could you possibly go without regular food?



You could probably chew the tips of your fingernails & tonails, eat your boogers, and eat your skin. But I don't think that'll even fill your hunger gauge at all. If you were to cannibalise yourself You would probably die.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 20, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> You could probably chew the tips of your fingernails & tonails, eat your boogers, and eat your skin. But I don't think that'll even fill your hunger gauge at all. If you were to cannibalise yourself You would probably die.



But, VERY slowly, to where you wouldn't starve, but you also wouldn't die. You probably could survive off of hair, snot, tears, skin, stuff like that for a few days until you got scurvy or some disease tied with auto-cannibalism, or eventually starved. I'm just wondering how long someone could last under those conditions.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 20, 2016)

The average human body can survive three weeks without food. Water, on the other hand, is a necessity. In harsh conditions, you may only be able to go for three hours without water of some sort.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 20, 2016)

Bowie said:


> The average human body can survive three weeks without food. Water, on the other hand, is a necessity. In harsh conditions, you may only be able to go for three hours without water of some sort.



Long ago I heard that if a human goes 3 days without any water than they will die. I assume their body will go into shock and start breaking down fat cells in their body?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 20, 2016)

There was a show, I can't remember which show, but there was a couple who were trapped under a ton of snow from an avalanche or something and so to keep each other alive they were like carving hunks of their flesh out, cooking it with a lighter, and feeding it to each other. Seemed like a good time. I bet human meat is delicious.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 20, 2016)

One of my lecturers told me that if you're morbidly obese you can go without food for 3+ months. so there's one perk


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 20, 2016)

Brackets said:


> One of my lecturers told me that if you're morbidly obese you can go without food for 3+ months. so there's one perk



Aw yeah! *high fives self* Time to hang out in a closet with some water for 3+ months.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 25, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 25, 2016)

Brackets said:


> One of my lecturers told me that if you're morbidly obese you can go without food for 3+ months. so there's one perk



Wowww you serious?


----------



## Brackets (Mar 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Wowww you serious?



Well you'll have to take my lecturer's word for it, i haven't researched it myself, but he is a doctor and expert in nutrition. I guess it would make sense though, as when you starve you start to use your fat reserves, and obviously obese people have a lot more.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 7, 2016)

IF YOU WERE A MERMAID/MERMAN

1. What color would your tail be?
2. What shape would your fins be?
3. What shape would the end of your tail look like?
4. What would be your powers and/or abilities?
5. Who would be in your pod/group?
6. What part of the ocean would you live in?
7. What would your hair look like?
8. What kind of shells or other accessories would you be wearing?


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 8, 2016)

If you're not into sea creatures than what kind of supernatural being would you like to be? Anything realistic and logical that would make sense to exist.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

In response to Dinomates question.

I'm still learning about the mysteries of mermaids/mermen. There is a lot about our kind that has yet to be discovered. But it would make sense for the kind of merfolk who live closer to the oceans surface or shoreline would have the ability to have their tail turn into legs when they go on land. As for a deep-sea mermaid/merman who live in the deepest parts of the ocean floors It would be most likely that they won't be able to walk on land with transformed legs.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

I saw 2 UFO's, each at seperate occasions.
When I was a baby I fell off the couch and my head was headed right towards the corner of the coffee table, and an invisible force pushed me to the side


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I saw 2 UFO's, each at seperate occasions.
> When I was a baby I fell off the couch and my head was headed right towards the corner of the coffee table, and an invisible force pushed me to the side



One time I was standing in front of the desk listening to the answering machine. it was around Easter time and I swear to god that a chocolate Easter egg appeared right in front of me! Idk if I was leaning on it and I didn't see it than my sleeve pushed it. But at the time it was just weird to me.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> One time I was standing in front of the desk listening to the answering machine. it was around Easter time and I swear to god that a chocolate Easter egg appeared right in front of me! Idk if I was leaning on it and I didn't see it than my sleeve pushed it. But at the time it was just weird to me.



I didn't know mermaids celebrated easter


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 15, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> I didn't know mermaids celebrated easter



The truth is I haven't been a mermaid my whole life. Long story short is that about a decade ago there was an incident involving....Uh. well i don't wanna go into too much detail unless you have an open mind. I been through really effed up things in my life.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 15, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> IF YOU WERE A MERMAID/MERMAN
> 
> 6. What part of the ocean would you live in?



Probably the bottom since i can't swim. Man, I'd be the worst merman ever.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 16, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Probably the bottom since i can't swim. Man, I'd be the worst merman ever.



There's no such thing as a merman that can't swim. It's naturally embedded in your DNA. Unless you have a nerological disfunction than that would be a different story.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2016)

Just 2 days ago on my days off, me and my boyfriend went out to the kitchen at 4 in the morning and there were these organs on the kitchen counter, there was no pool of blood that would have been evident had our animals ripped them from something, there was no bite marks or anything on them, they looked perfectly extracted, almost surgically, and were about 2 inches long, each of them. One of them looked a bit like a kidney or fetus or something and the other was a little less uniformed in shape... but they were both a reddish brown color and definitely some kind of organ or tumors? It was really creepy and I took pictures but wont post them here because they're organs... so yeah. But it was really creepy and it was after weird stuff and noises were happening in our room.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 18, 2016)

Why is it that with most humans they suddenly go all denial or shy away from the idea that there are possibilities of aliens and/or mutants coexisting on the same planet? Like I know for lots of people this is a question that will confuse the **** outta them but at this point you can either ask questions so you can understand more. Or you can either say "pics or it didn't happen" than proceed to call me names and write me off as a delusional nutcase. For once I wish that some of you humans can just take my word for it and accept how it is.


----------



## Tao (Apr 18, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> Or you can either say "pics or it didn't happen" than proceed to call me names and write me off as a delusional nutcase. For once I wish that some of you humans can just take my word for it and accept how it is.



There's a joke about religion in here somewhere.


----------



## kitsunesoul (Apr 18, 2016)

I do like the idea of magical things in the world. Im not super into it or very knowledgeable either, but i love the stories and I like to think there's some truth behind it. My family can go for on for days about experiences. Paranormal and magical. I do believe in ghosts/spirits/angelic/demonic beings. My father has seen a UFO above his home. Both of my parents are able to lucid dream/astral project. (My father used to teach as a hobby, along with deep meditation) i unfortunately have never had the chance to lucid dream/astral project although ive always wanted to cause it seems fun to control your dreams. My grandfather used to have horses in the mountains. He'd check them everyday and occasionally they would have their manes and tails braided overnight. They say its the work of fairies or "duendes" as we say in Spanish. I don't know what they called in English, but i can compare it kind of like an earth spirit that lives in forests and are mischievous. 
Mom has tons of stories of ghosts she sees and feels. We lived in an apartment building that was over 100yrs old in NYC. It wasn't haunted with anything evil, but she did see past residents there from time to time, just wandering. It would still freak her out a bit.
I don't know very much about mermaids really. They are very pretty and fascinating though. If i could choose a tail color, it would probably be purple. Just cause its my favorite color lol.


I also believe in witches. My father and aunt had a bad experience with an evil one many years ago. My aunt lost an infant to one. She came into their house and kidnapped her baby, my father followed her and he watched her drain the babies blood, he was paralyzed ans blacked out. When they were taken to the hospital, the baby was dead. People in his town can hear cackling at night. Lol dad had a lot of things to share.
my grandmother seems to only dream when someone she knows is going to die. It's weird. Its happened 4 times now. The person is either dying that night or dies the next day.

I dont have any personal stories myself, except 2 small paranormal experiences, but i love listening to others. I think its entertaining.

I think everyone believes in different things and theres no harm in that. Different cultures, experiences, and ways of thinking all take part in it. I like to listen with an open mind, its pretty fun because no 2 experiences/stories will be exactly the same. 
I guess i just like the mystery in it all.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 18, 2016)

Last week, I found loads of carrots and peas on the top of my head?? They were just sitting in my hair.


----------



## Ookami (Apr 18, 2016)

Once in the middle of the night our TV in the livingroom turned itself on with the volume on it's highest and someone playing piano like crazy. I got shat-scared and seriously, I remember I peed alittle.

Another scary moment was when I was younger and decided to take a nap in my parents big bed. I Might have slept for an hour or so but suddenly I heard and FELT how someone was walking up behind me. I was home alone at that time and i got so scared I couldt move. My body was like ice and my heart was about to blast out of my mouth or something. After 1-2 minutes I turned around as fast as I could because I HAD to check if there was someone behind me. But ofcause, there was noone.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 19, 2016)

I really enjoy learning about lore and stuff, and you can't help but to imagine there is some form of truth in the legends and lore, it seems improbable that one person could have just made up the story one day and it passed through everyone in the society and a majority became believers, there had to be some grain of truth in it right? Something plausible that made them accept it and keep passing the story on forever. 

Today me and my boyfriend started a podcast about lore and we learned about Saint Patrick cursing a town of people who refused his idea and he prayed to God to strike them with an affliction to teach them to not be so stubborn, well the tribe he was trying to convert had wolves as their totem animal, so while he tried to teach them and convince them they howled at him, and so God granted his favor and cursed the tribe with becoming wolves. Just one couple at a time though, and once their punishment was done it would pass to another couple in the same tribe. There was even another priest years later who was camping in the woods and as his fire died down he heard a man talking from the shadows, asking him if the priest would come help his wife, to pray over her because she was very sick. The voice lead him to a hollow tree and he could see something inside, and when he got closer he could see it was a wolf. The man who had spoke from the shadows stepped out and it was also a wolf, who spoke like a man, he begged for the priest to at least read her her last rights as she was going to die soon. So he did and returned to his camp, but he went back to the tree when we woke up and there was no sign they had been there.

Now I am not saying I believe either story but I just think it's very interesting, there were so many legends of people encountering these werewolves that Ireland was even known as Wolfland for a while, and it's just strange that so many people can believe something if there isn't at least a bit of truth to it.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 19, 2016)

Sometimes my stuff goes missing for periods of time (I know where I put it but it's not there anymore) only to appear in that very same spot where I left it a bit later. It's usually my cellphone or mp3-player that goes missing but also stuff like games and lip balm. Once I found my mp3-player fully charged when I know for a fact that it had run out of power. And I sometimes find paper in my toilet.

It might just be some senior moments but I doubt it. What's going on?


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 19, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Sometimes my stuff goes missing for periods of time (I know where I put it but it's not there anymore) only to appear in that very same spot where I left it a bit later. It's usually my cellphone or mp3-player that goes missing but also stuff like games and lip balm. Once I found my mp3-player fully charged when I know for a fact that it had run out of power. And I sometimes find paper in my toilet.
> 
> It might just be some senior moments but I doubt it. What's going on?



If I may ask how old are you? I've had things disappear on me quite often. Like my favorite slipper socks went missing for a while and I was upset over that. After a couple months they appeared again right in my clean laundry bin. When this happens the item in question is probably blipping into an alternate reality different from this one.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 19, 2016)

Hulavuta said:


> If I may ask how old are you? I've had things disappear on me quite often. Like my favorite slipper socks went missing for a while and I was upset over that. After a couple months they appeared again right in my clean laundry bin. When this happens the item in question is probably blipping into an alternate reality different from this one.



Yeah, I'm 33 so I was kinda joking about the senior moment part. I should have a few good years left in me.

Alternate reality, huh? That kinda makes sense. At least it's not rats (although, I don't know why rats would put the things back where they were).


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 19, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Yeah, I'm 33 so I was kinda joking about the senior moment part. I should have a few good years left in me.
> 
> Alternate reality, huh? That kinda makes sense. At least it's not rats (although, I don't know why rats would put the things back where they were).



I have experienced the alternate version of our reality a few times. One time I was doing my usual round of freakyizing in my old city I used to live in. But it was as if I stepped back in time 7 years yet it felt like it was the present day. It was really weird.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Last week, I found loads of carrots and peas on the top of my head?? They were just sitting in my hair.



Did somebody dump them on your head or did they just appear in your hair all of the sudden? Can you explain how that happen?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 24, 2016)

I remember when I was young and we first moved into our house, I use to hear weird stuff a lot at night. Like little feet running up and down the hall outside my room. I use to hear noises that sounded like they were coming from my toy chest sometimes, like someone was moving my stuff around, sometimes I'd hear really soft giggling, it was all weird. Then one night when I got in bed to go to sleep I felt a small hand on the middle of my back, and it was curling and uncurling it's fingers really fast. Lol it scared me, but stopped after like a minute. Then I never heard weird noises again after that. I think the ghost of a little girl was in our house or something.


----------



## kassie (Apr 24, 2016)

i'm part of the illuminatiez


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 24, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> I remember when I was young and we first moved into our house, I use to hear weird stuff a lot at night. Like little feet running up and down the hall outside my room. I use to hear noises that sounded like they were coming from my toy chest sometimes, like someone was moving my stuff around, sometimes I'd hear really soft giggling, it was all weird. Then one night when I got in bed to go to sleep I felt a small hand on the middle of my back, and it was curling and uncurling it's fingers really fast. Lol it scared me, but stopped after like a minute. Then I never heard weird noises again after that. I think the ghost of a little girl was in our house or something.


That's really creepy. I used to live in a trailer and it often sounded like a couple of kids running down the hall. It freaked out my brother and my boyfriend. It also caused me to have creepy dreams about ghost children.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 25, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> That's really creepy. I used to live in a trailer and it often sounded like a couple of kids running down the hall. It freaked out my brother and my boyfriend. It also caused me to have creepy dreams about ghost children.


I don't know why but child ghosts are 100% more terrifying then adult ghosts.


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 25, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't know why but child ghosts are 100% more terrifying then adult ghosts.



same with british kids
//shudders



Spoiler: My story of a possible befriending of a ghost



A few months ago, I was depressed and believed I made friends with a ghost. His name was Cinder, we were pretty close. To this day I can't tell if he was just made up by my imagination or an actual ghost. I never actually did see him, but images of a boy looking about the age of a teenager had popped into my mind. Cinder had green eyes, light brown hair, a red plaid shirt, and baggy pants.. We had "talked" about many subjects, ranging from what I was eating to my (possible) mental problems. I'd sometimes see a moving figure in the dark, but then again it could've just been my mind. I sometimes even felt as if I were being hugged. He told me, or I made up to myself his past, I can't remember it too well, but he had been both physically and mentally abused during much of his life and he commited suicide. We "talked" for about 2 weeks and I had forgotten about him, up until I found a drawing of him in my notebook somewhat of how I saw him in my mind.. I still wonder if Cinder was real or not..


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 25, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> That's really creepy. I used to live in a trailer and it often sounded like a couple of kids running down the hall. It freaked out my brother and my boyfriend. It also caused me to have creepy dreams about ghost children.



Ghost children //shivers


----------



## Hulaette (May 12, 2016)

Vintage Viola said:


> Ghost children //shivers



Ghost or demons is what my biggest fears are. I can't stand even thinking about a demon in the dark.


----------



## Nightmares (May 12, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> same with british kids
> //shudders
> 
> 
> ...



I'M GLAD YOU GOT BANNED!!1


----------



## a r d a (May 12, 2016)

One time I was inside Panera with my mom and outside I saw a guy break in to some woman's car and lay down in the back seat. The lady who owned the car walked up to her car and I sprinted outside and screamed "DON'T GO IN THERE THERE'S A BAD GUY IN THERE" the guy got out and ran so fast!


----------



## ok.sean (May 12, 2016)

a r d a said:


> One time I was inside Panera with my mom and outside I saw a guy break in to some woman's car and lay down in the back seat. The lady who owned the car walked up to her car and I sprinted outside and screamed "DON'T GO IN THERE THERE'S A BAD GUY IN THERE" the guy got out and ran so fast!



Renae why haven't you told me this wtf

- - - Post Merge - - -

Like a month ago I was showering and then once I got out I heard a knock at my bedroom door (my dad knocks before coming in my room) and I open the door, hallway empty. After staring at the hallway for about 30 seconds, I hear the garage opening (my room is directly above it) and it was a whole lotta spook.


----------



## a r d a (May 12, 2016)

ok.sean said:


> Renae why haven't you told me this wtf



tbh I forgot until like yesterday XD


----------



## vel (May 12, 2016)

My toaster likes popping out bread at weird times.


----------



## Hulaette (May 17, 2016)

When I think of Slenderman I immediately get paranoid and jumpy. Has anyone ever had any Slenderman experiences?


----------



## Bowie (May 17, 2016)

AnimeIRL said:


> this tumblr is wacky af http://tinyurl.com/jfgyd8d



Oh, Jesus. Is that thing back again? It even says on their FAQ that people are allowed to post "hate". In my humble opinion, anything that produces hatred just shouldn't exist. Pitiful garbage.


----------



## Hulaette (May 17, 2016)

I agree, I was shocked when I saw my name on there. The Anonymous posters just about hate every single user on here. I'm utterly letdown...


----------



## Hulaette (May 20, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Hulaette (May 23, 2016)

I am going to consider to study upon the concept of a human body that can act and function like a supercomputer. Well the body does actually do that in a sense. But I'm talking about being able to glitch around and blip here and there, or enter your favorite video game. If anyone is interested in debating with me on how this can be realistically logical than please feel free to post!


----------



## Hulaette (Jun 15, 2016)

Have you ever felt like you don't belong? Have you felt like your always the odd one out?


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 5, 2016)

So this girl on YoWorld spent about 30 minutes trying to convince me that I've got an old man spirit and a demon in my house. One can have gifts to feel spirits or see them. But coming up to a stranger over the internet with it? I highly doubt that. Have you had a similar experience like this and than laughed about it later on?


----------



## namiieco (Jul 5, 2016)

Me and my friend were doing some art thing for a play we were doing at school and previously some guys had changed in that room and there were some clothes left behind but they were neatly folded on the tables. We were both working our asses off to get it done in time but when I sat down for a break I saw a pair of trousers on the floor. Not like they had fallen off the table or anything it was like someone literally just took them off and walked away. Me and my friends didn't hear anything drop on the floor and it was right next to my friend. It's something that me and my friend could never explain so we just named the "ghost" Harold because we both hate Barold.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 29, 2016)

Utarara said:


> Me and my friend were doing some art thing for a play we were doing at school and previously some guys had changed in that room and there were some clothes left behind but they were neatly folded on the tables. We were both working our asses off to get it done in time but when I sat down for a break I saw a pair of trousers on the floor. Not like they had fallen off the table or anything it was like someone literally just took them off and walked away. Me and my friends didn't hear anything drop on the floor and it was right next to my friend. It's something that me and my friend could never explain so we just named the "ghost" Harold because we both hate Barold.



An interesting theory about that event you and your friend had experienced is maybe someone was involved in some time traveling antics in the changing room?


----------



## xara (Jul 29, 2016)

Over a year ago, it was around 4am and I had just woken up and I was still extremely sleepy and groggy, but I s2g, my bedroom door slowly opened by itself.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Once I was going to go eat an apple, but a banana was beside it. So I tried to pick both, but my mind only told me to pick one. So I started by rng. Apple won, but I wanted the banana too so it's a best out of 3. Rng again, banana won. So I did it once more, and it was banana, so I ate the banana. c:


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 29, 2016)

A couple of times last year I could've sworn I heard the piano play a note by itself. It wasn't just me either, my mom heard it too. It could have been a cat but whenever they would get on the piano they would play a lot of notes at once, but this it was just a single clean note. When I ran over to see there was nothing around.

Once I woke up in the middle of the night and I was still half asleep. I was somewhat aware of my surroundings and I could feel something twirl my hair around. But since I was mostly asleep I didn't bother moving and just thought "ohhh it's just the ghosty girl or whatever again...." and then fell back asleep. I feel like I was just really tired and imagined it all but still it was really weird.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yesterday my mom turned on the ceiling fan and it was sparking and she got burn marks all over herself. I went to check it out just to find that all the lights went out. My dad came home after work to see if he could fix it, and he did. Apparently the whole fuse box blew up.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 30, 2016)

This one time, I was spooked by a spooky skeleton!

UFO noises!


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 30, 2016)

I once dreamt that I got hit by a car. The next morning, my neighbor _(who worked at my school at the time)_ asked if I was alright and I just gasped.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 31, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> I once dreamt that I got hit by a car. The next morning, my neighbor _(who worked at my school at the time)_ asked if I was alright and I just gasped.



Whoa, how could she have known that if it was only a dream?!


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 31, 2016)

Hulaette said:


> Whoa, how could she have known that if it was only a dream?!



Either she watched me in my sleep or it was just a funny coincidence. Probably just a funny coincidence.


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 31, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> Either she watched me in my sleep or it was just a funny coincidence. Probably just a funny coincidence.



I don't know. I always lean towards the time paradoxes or alternate universe theories. What might have happened is that another version of you got hit by a car/almost got hit or something like that. Your friend might have seen a glimpse of the other universe in which you actually almost got hit or injured from a car hitting you?


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 31, 2016)

Very often at night the dogs will start going mad at something. The other night one of them woke me up because I heard her growling and run off down stairs. I got up and had a look obviously but as far as I can see, there was nothing there.
Ove never actually seen anything specific, but I've heard my name being called and floorboards creek in the back room where nobody sleeps. Not sure what to make of it really....not quite sure if I believe in paranormal or not


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 8, 2016)

The TV show Rick & Morty opened my mind up to new things and helped me understand things that I never even imagined before! The science that Rick Sanchez conducts is a real thing. But the humans of Earth have not yet progressed that far yet.


----------



## Hulaette (Aug 18, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 18, 2016)

When I was a baby, my family and I were staying in a Cornish cottage. My sister and I were in a seperate room. Apparently, the door slammes shut, and my mum came in, opening it. The cradle I was in was rocking side to side, lulling me to sleep. My mum flipped her ****, but we still had to stay the night. 
We left quickly in the morning. The cottage has numerous reports of being haunted. At least it did nothing to meDX.


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 19, 2016)

i had a lucid dream where i was standing outside of my house at night just staring at it and it felt like i was there for hours but when i woke up my mom said i was only asleep for an hour. its scary how conscious you are during lucid dreams i wish i could have had a happier one


----------



## namiieco (Aug 20, 2016)

I had a dream where I jumped off the top of my stairs and then everything started going in slow motion and twinkle twinkle little star and the faint prints of stars started to fade in...


----------

